# جمع صورك واعمل احلى افلام مع العملاق PhotoDex ProShow Gold



## +†+SeMSeM+†+ (5 فبراير 2007)

*+ بسم رب الارباب يسوع المسيح +

PhotoDex ProShow Gold 3.0.1907

















أصنع من صورك بهذا البرنامج الرائع اجمل افلام حيث يمكنك من عمل شرائح متحركة ذات جودة عالية وله الكثير من المزايا الرائعة كأضافة الصوت مع صورك ومن ثم تحويلها الي فيديو ويوجد في البرنامج اكثر من 280 تأثير رائع 

1- عمل CD فيديو من صورك لحفظها واستعراضها بطريقه حلوه.
2- اضافة موسيقى الى صورك عند استعراضها.
3- عمل البوم من الصور حيث يسهل عليك تصفحه بأسلوب رائع
4-عمل شاشات توقف بسهوله.
5- اضافة كتابات على الصور والتعديل عليها.
6- بعد جمع صورك يمكنك من تحويل الصور وشاشات التوقف الى صيغة EXE
والكثير بالفعل البرنامج في قمة الروعة 






التأثيرات فى الانتقالات





التسلسل الزمنى للعرض





خيارات التحرير





الكتابات والتعليقات





تحرير الطبقات او الليرات





تأثيرات الحركة





خيارات الاخراج وانتهاء العرض





DowNloaD HerE
معلومات التسجيل 
Name: Joy Scott
Phone: (985) 966-6794
Registration Key: DBB/NGC-PEN-N6EB                                                    
Or
Name: SARETTA richard                            
Phone: (060) 951-5531                             
Registration Key: DBB/HNC-RDN-P9AB​*


----------



## gako (6 فبراير 2007)

البرنامج فعلا هايل جدا وخطير اوى بس انا كنت عايزه شرح اكتر لاستخدامه
شكرا على تعبك​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (12 فبراير 2007)

روعه يا مان بجد البرنامج جميل جدا


----------



## mahy (15 فبراير 2007)

ثانكسسسسسسسسسس على البرنامج الهايل دة  جارى التحميل


----------



## العدرا (22 فبراير 2007)

البرنامج دا جميل اوىىىىىىىىى وكان عندى لكن مشعرفة استخدمة ممكن اشرح اكثر توضيح شكرا لتعبك ​


----------



## سانت تريزا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

معلش الرابط غير شغال


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا
جاري ال ت ح م ي لِ​*


----------

